# dbstalk.com vs www.dbstalk.com



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone else been having trouble with just using dbstalk.com?

I've noticed on both my home and work PCs today that dbstalk.com is not working where www.dbstalk.com brings up the site just fine.

Something just not get re-registiered?

Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kocuba said:


> Has anyone else been having trouble with just using dbstalk.com?
> 
> I've noticed on both my home and work PCs today that dbstalk.com is not working where www.dbstalk.com brings up the site just fine.
> 
> ...


No issues here on 2 different PC's...perhaps your "cookies" somehow got deleted with your login?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, this is an issue that comes up from time to time. It has to do with the way the IP addresses are assigned, I think. Bottom line is that www.dbstalk.com is generally a better bet to use anyway.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

came in here to post same thing and found this. . . 

two different computers @ home usually just type "dbstalk.com" and it doesn't work. 

i too now have to type "www.dbstalk.com"


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

woo hoo. dbstalk.com works again.


----------

